# P7 Led in 2.5" Throwmaster, long range beamshots!



## AlexGT (Apr 27, 2008)

I have just finished modding my 2.5 throwmaster reflector to accept a P7 led, the results look good... more updates as soon as I finish playing with it.

Teaser pics...


----------



## Supernam (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: P7 Led in 2.5" Throwmaster reflector... NICE!*

This thread is worthless without BEAMSHOTS!!!


----------



## AlexGT (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: P7 Led in 2.5" Throwmaster reflector... NICE!*

Ok I'm back now! 

Imageshack seems to be offline, anyone knows another pic hosting site to upload some pics?

AlexGT


----------



## darkzero (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: P7 Led in 2.5" Throwmaster reflector... NICE!*

Photobucket


----------



## AlexGT (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: P7 Led in 2.5" Throwmaster reflector... NICE!*

Pic at about 18 feet, tightest spot






AlexGT


----------



## Icebreak (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: P7 Led in 2.5" Throwmaster reflector... NICE!*

AlexGT -

Seems like it should be much more intense. I'm guessing that you might not have been going for lux but more for beam structure. If that's the case, your Throwmaster looks to be collimating that P7 beautifully.

NICE indeed, sir.


----------



## AlexGT (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: P7 Led in 2.5" Throwmaster reflector... NICE!*

The beam is very intense as you will see when compared to a SSC P4 USWOH at 18 feet with closeup.









Icebreak said:


> AlexGT -
> 
> Seems like it should be much more intense. I'm guessing that you might not have been going for lux but more for beam structure. If that's the case, your Throwmaster looks to be collimating that P7 beautifully.
> 
> NICE indeed, sir.


----------



## AlexGT (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: P7 Led in 2.5" Throwmaster reflector... NICE!*

P7 Mag compared to a Q5 50 x 38 mm aspherical mag at 1.2 amps both on tightest focus






And edited to reduce the brightness of both


----------



## Icebreak (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: P7 Led in 2.5" Throwmaster reflector... NICE!*

Wow. I see what you mean. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## AlexGT (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: P7 Led in 2.5" Throwmaster reflector... NICE!*

New pic using Stefan camera settings (F=2.8 / Iso 100 / exp. 8") distance 124 ft






And with a 6 second exposure looks more as what my eyes are seeing.


----------



## KrisP (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: P7 Led in 2.5" Throwmaster reflector... NICE!*

Did you bore out the opening in the 2.5" head? Did you have to do anything else to it? I tried fitting one to mine but the hole was far too small.


----------



## AlexGT (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: P7 Led in 2.5" Throwmaster reflector... NICE!*

Yes, I did open it up using a step drill, did it really slow and just enough for the heatsink and led to fit. I also had to rise the heatsink about 1mm using an Oring. 

AlexGT


----------



## KrisP (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: P7 Led in 2.5" Throwmaster reflector... NICE!*

Thanks and good work


----------



## nanotech17 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: P7 Led in 2.5" Throwmaster reflector... NICE!*

nice warm tint with intensity


----------



## taschenlampe (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: P7 Led in 2.5" Throwmaster reflector... NICE!*



AlexGT said:


> The beam is very intense as you will see when compared to a SSC P4 USWOH at 18 feet with closeup.


 
The tint looks very nice in comparison to the P4 SWO – what tint-bin is the P7?

tl


----------



## AlexGT (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: P7 Led in 2.5" Throwmaster reflector... NICE!*

It's photonfanatic's SWOI P7 led, but the tint looks more like the Cree Q5 WG tint which is the one installed in the Aspherical mag, the tint are almost the same.


----------



## AlexGT (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: P7 Led in 2.5" Throwmaster reflector... NICE!*

Distance to the wooden fence 263 ft, the house and tree on the other side of the fence are 453 ft. (F=2.8 / Iso 100 / exp. 6 secs.)


----------



## AlexGT (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: P7 Led in 2.5" Throwmaster Long range beamshots!*

The small bridge (Yellow arrow) is 504 ft away.


----------



## Aircraft800 (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice Outdoor shots! That P7 throws nicely, like an incan.

BTW, Where are they taken? Looks like my old backyard in Houston TX?


----------



## Firecop (Apr 29, 2008)

Nicely done! How did you mount the P7 - on an H22 'sink? How does the P7 fit inside the reflector - did it require any modifications?


----------



## AlexGT (Apr 29, 2008)

Yep it's Houston, the P7 is mounted on a H22A C Heatsink powered by 2 SOB 1500 for a total of 3amps from 2 Li-ion C cells

I had to bore out the reflector a bit for it to fit.

AlexGT


----------



## Icebreak (May 1, 2008)

I keep coming back to this thread checking out the beam shots. The flora behind the little bridge is being well lit at maybe 550'. Easily 1 2/3 football fields. What's impressive is that this is in an urban environment with a lot of local ambient light plus the glow from a metropolitan sky.

Add to this impressive focus of light returning a powerful image the excellent regulation chosen for the torch and it seems that AlexGT really has something pretty darn spectacular here.

AlexGT, remember when we started seeing Luxeon I watters that were 8-10 times more powerful than nichias?


----------



## clg0159 (May 1, 2008)

WOW! The more I see of the P7 the more I wish I could afford one! Nice work. I have been out of Houston for 4 years now, but I still recognize that night sky:shakehead


----------



## AlexGT (May 1, 2008)

Had a little oven incident this evening, and since the kitchen was full of smoke I decided it was a good time for beamshots!


----------



## AlexGT (May 1, 2008)

LOL! And to think we drooled over them! That's probably what we will be saying about the P7 in a few years from now.



Icebreak said:


> AlexGT, remember when we started seeing Luxeon I watters that were 8-10 times more powerful than nichias?


----------



## wquiles (May 2, 2008)

Nice work there Alex 

Will


----------



## Icarus (May 2, 2008)

Good job Alex! :twothumbs 

I suppose the 2.5" head has a smooth reflector?
In that case I'm surprised you don't get a donut. :thinking:

Do you have an idea how much more throw you get compared to the 2" reflector?


----------



## AlexGT (May 2, 2008)

It's a VLOP, you can get a donut if you are focusing for it, I just focused to get a round beam of light, there are some artifacts but the hotspot is about 1/3 the size of a P7 with a standard Mag reflector (I tried it) this alone increases the throw considerably.

AlexGT


----------



## Firecop (May 2, 2008)

Your post convinced me to invest in this head. Thank you.

(now, how do I hide this from the wife?)


----------



## darkzero (May 2, 2008)

Firecop said:


> (now, how do I hide this from the wife?)


 
If she finds it, the minute you get in trouble, remove the tailcap, stand it up on it's head & tell her it's a vase for the nice flowers you are going to buy her.


----------



## Furrballz (Jun 6, 2008)

Is it possible to integrate the aspheric lens into the reflector and bezel in this setup? Will it provide much benefit? Thank you.


----------



## J.McDonald Knives (Jun 6, 2008)

Where can I get one of those Throwmaster heads and how much will it cost?


----------



## AlexGT (Jun 6, 2008)

Do a search for member Fivemega he made this and probably still available cost about $110 I haven't tried a big aspheric yet, but the 52 mm one projects 4 dies with a cross in the center.

AlexGT

Edit: here is the sales tread

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=165465


----------



## J.McDonald Knives (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks. I will have to save up a bit more. How much improvement over the stock reflector does it have?


----------



## rolltide (Jun 6, 2008)

Furrballz said:


> Is it possible to integrate the aspheric lens into the reflector and bezel in this setup? Will it provide much benefit? Thank you.


 
I experimented with an aspheric setup with an Osram Ostar 6-die 1000 lumen mod. What I found was that the aspheric projects a perfect image of the 6 die beam, so the hot spot is significantly wider than a single die LED, but also SIGNIFICANTLY DIMMER than my Malkoff aspheric mod with a 240 lumen output. This makes sense because at 1000 lumens in 6 dies, each die is only producing 166.67 lumens. With the P7 being only 4 dies, the hot spot should be a little smaller than the Osram and much closer to the intensity of my Malkoff mod at around 225 lumens per die. My Malkoff single die LED mod with a 55mm aspheric is the best LED thrower I have found so far. I think using a reflector like Alex did, or a collimator, is the best way to get the most throw/brightest hot spot from a multi-die LED until we can get an LED with significantly more that 240 lumens per die.


----------



## Furrballz (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi rolltide, thank you for sharing your experience. I've been torn between deciding on a drop in + aspheric lens setup for my mag or getting a new SSC P7 maglite mod and adding on the aspheric lens. Your latest post very much helped me to decide. Thanks again! :twothumbs


----------



## 12Johnny (Jun 15, 2008)

darkzero said:


> If she finds it, the minute you get in trouble, remove the tailcap, stand it up on it's head & tell her it's a vase for the nice flowers you are going to buy her.


 
:twothumbs :twothumbs

And what a perfect mod!!!! I LOVE it!


----------



## olrac (Jun 15, 2008)

Furrballz said:


> Is it possible to integrate the aspheric lens into the reflector and bezel in this setup? Will it provide much benefit? Thank you.



I don't think there would be any more benefit from a deep reflector than a stock one as if I am not mistaken its the Aspheric lens shape and diameter that will determine the throw properties.


----------



## ktafil (Nov 29, 2009)

aaaargh....  beamshots gone.....


----------



## AlexGT (Nov 29, 2009)

I think it's fixed now! 

AlexGT


----------

